# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB.Net: Pinball Table Maker Beta [EXE,SOURCE]

## dogfish227

This is a project ive been working on for a while now.  My plan is to make program that will allow any average Moe to make their own pinball table game.  So far i just have it so you are able to put objects on the table and do several things with them once they are on it, but there is no actual game part yet.  there is also no help so ill give some tips below:

1.  Frist of all only Bumpers and Bouncers are working now.

2.  Before you can place an object on the table you must make one or more defaults for that object.  to make a default go to the Menu that has the saem name as the object you want to create, and select add default to make a default.  Also you can choose import default to import defaults from another saved table (but you have to have another saved table first). 

3 after makeing the default go to the same menu and selected it from the list.  Now you can click any where on the board to place it.

4 before i go further you'll need to know somethings about the pinball objects.  Each object has the ability for you to have multiple levels (like in Space Cadet Pinball how the bumpers change colors when you light up all three lights, thats what i mean by levels)  the levels mean littel now but later the user will be able to set conditions that happen during gameplay to rasie or lower the levels.

5 after putting the item on the table you change it properties, move it, delete it, Copy and Paste it, or set it as a default.  Most these thing you can do by right clicking it or by useing the Edit menu at the top.
6 thats all i can think of now the rest you can figure out on your own i dought any of you will even read this any way.


im going to attach both the EXE and the source, Because i know alot of you dont have .NET and want be able to use the code

Below is the EXE

----------


## dogfish227

And now the code

----------

